# Spanish toiletry and beauty products.....



## Chimaera (Aug 12, 2015)

I read Lizzy Pea's thread on sunscreen with interest and some of the responses made me think about Spanish toiletry and beauty products. Whilst I appreciate that a lot of brands that are available in the UK are also available in Spain either directly or via online shopping, I was wondering if people had found any Spanish brands that that they preferred (like Lynn R with Mercadona's own brand sunscreen). I have read elsewhere that Mercadona's Deliplus brand is good as is Heno de Pravia. I'd love to hear of people's experiences.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Some of Mercadona's own brand cosmetics and skincare are good. Primor stores are also very good for more expensive skincare and cosmetics like Clarins, Clinique, Lancome, etc. as they offer discounts of around 30%, sometimes more, off the rrp. You can buy online from them, too.


Hidratantes y nutritivas - Perfumerías Primor


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I use Mercadona's Monogotas Vainilla body lotion and shower gel (both priced at under €2). People at the gym often say "that smells really nice, what is it?" in the changing rooms so it must be OK.

I use the Oh! Que Labios! lip gel too, have recently started using their Caviar De Luxe eye cream and Oro day and night creams, they don't seem any less effective than the Clarins brands I used to use, at less than a third of the price.


----------



## Chimaera (Aug 12, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> I use Mercadona's Monogotas Vainilla body lotion and shower gel (both priced at under €2). People at the gym often say "that smells really nice, what is it?" in the changing rooms so it must be OK.
> 
> I use the Oh! Que Labios! lip gel too, have recently started using their Caviar De Luxe eye cream and Oro day and night creams, they don't seem any less effective than the Clarins brands I used to use, at less than a third of the price.


I love the smell of vanilla, thanks for the tip. I know that everyone's skin is different but I like you can react to some products, so the fact that you can use these, and the Mercadona sunscreen is heartening! Thank you for posting


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Chimaera said:


> I love the smell of vanilla, thanks for the tip. I know that everyone's skin is different but I like you can react to some products, so the fact that you can use these, and the Mercadona sunscreen is heartening! Thank you for posting


No, I've never had a reaction from any product I've bought from Mercadona. None of their products are tested on animals either, which I like.


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

I used Mercadona sunscreen all the time while in Spain and bring back some to Scotland whenever we can.


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

Mercadona own brand stuff is fantastic. Their hair products are excellent for the mound of frizz my head tries to pass off as hair. Their face and body stuff is good too, but I don't have any allergies so if you do proceed with caution. 

I've had a few bits from Consum too, their 0,80€ deodorant is excellent.

If you have a look most of the own brand items are made in Spain or at least the EU.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mercadona own brand stuff for me, never had problems with the quality and it's excellent value, much better than Boots!


----------

